# Pleco for 15 gallon tall



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hello, does anyone know any plecos that would be alright in a 15 gallon other then a bushynose?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

No. What is the reason you want a pleco in such a small tank? I wouldn't recommend any pleco in a 15 gallon tank.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Even a bushynose wouldn't fit, they grow 5inch long. A group of otocinlus would go, but they need cool and flowing water.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well weve been having a brown algae problem, cut down of feeding and lighting and that still did not help, im getting tired of looking at it!


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Well amano shrimp, apple snail and otocinclus would work, if nothing else doesn't. Bushynoses actually eat algae massively when they are younger, but after a couple of years they get lazier..


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

alright so no one really reccomends a pleco, i suppose i will try and find some ottos, i havent seen them around any of my lfs. if we get lucky and find some, how many should we get? we currently have 2 small keyholes and 2 boesami rainbows, would they go alright with the ottos?


----------

